# Olympic Arms AR-15 Question



## ww_fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I have an Olympic Arms AR-15, I like the gun but it has a carry handle and I would like a flat top. I don't know much about AR's. Can I just get any kind of upper assembly to put on there or do I need a specific Olympic Arms upper. I would like to switch it over to a flat top with a 20 inch barrel. Things are just to high for me with the scope on top of the carry handle, and also where is a good place to get one from.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

yes you can put any flat top upper on your rifle. The only time it would be an issue is if you had a Colt. They have larger pin holes that the standard AR-15's.

James Cameron wanted Chuck Norris to play the Terminator. However, upon reflection, he realized that would have turned his movie into a documentary, so he went with Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

any upper will work. older colt uppers could be an issue although there are pins that allow them to fit.

I would get a complete upper with bolt carrier group. depending what you are doing with it, plinking, varmints, training, duty etc, would indicate what you should get.

are you mounting optics? red dot or scope? do you want sight post or low pro gas block? do you want or need free float handguard? do you need railed?

stay with reputable. duty high end =noveske, larue or bravo company or global tactical supply.
production duty = lmt 
plinking or varmint= bushy, dpms, rock river


----------



## ww_fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I plan on putting a scope on the rifle and using it for varmits and some plinking.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

spend good money on quality glass and buy larue mounts. don't scrimp on quality on either.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

You might think of spending the cash, and ordering one of Olympics' complete Flatop uppers, w/ their match/ stainless barrel, keeps the rig Olyimpic, eliminates any question of function, and matching upper/lower components. Good luck and good hunting


----------

